# SOLD !!! For collector (?) with money :Teisco Del Ray $800



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

money to burn


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I sold one for $200 a few years ago. Always wanted the bass version of this model.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

IMO nobody will pay this price.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Wall hanger/conversation piece


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The same guitar ? with whammy bar $1060





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

get out of Fenders and Gibson's and get on that band wagon if you want to make money .


----------

